# Sailboat Trolling to the Oriskany



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

We left at 5:15 yesterday morning as soon as the line of showers passed through. We motored at 6ish kts at 133 degree heading out of the pass to the Oriskany. If Bonita were what we wanted to catch it would have been a perfect day. Our arms and hands were cramping after catching several on the way out. We did catch two Kings and a Spanish not far from the pass. When we made it to the Oriskany there was a dive boat on it so we kept a good distance and just trolled a big circle three times and then went SSW for several miles. Lots of flying fish and we even saw them just a couple of miles off the beach when we were coming back. The water was pretty clear and blue out there. We didn't see any birds diving or any schools of bait. There was a Loggerhead turtle about 5 miles off the beach and we saw what looked like a dolphin that had recently lost a fin. (exposed tissue) There was a small weed line just north of the Oriskany and the occasional sargassum here and there so trolling was easy. 1st place in the lure division went to the king rig you see in the picture with the 1/2 eaten Bonita. I tried Ballyhoo with a Islander (blue and yellow) on a planer with mono as a leader-nothing, not even a nibble. This will be my last "sailboat" trolling" trip. The boat gets covered in blood due to not having a washdown pump so it takes a good 6 hrs to clean. then there is time to prep- fuel,ice,bait,groceries. So I think I will start using the need a crew portion of the forum for when I want to fish! Or, I will get a group and charter a boat.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sitting at the deck at the fish house, see your boat docked right back behind me right now!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job on the fishing! It seems like a sailboat would be the perfect for trolling.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:
I used to fish off of my Hunter 27 good fishing at trolling or anchored.
Hard to stop and you need heavy lines. I know what yu mean about cleaning.
Sounds like a great trip..
Tight lines


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I forgot to mention we never threw the sails up. Burned about 10 gallons of diesel.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have friends who troll in a sail boat, with the sails up. They use lures; less fuss. Bonitos are bloody; catch something else. Also, what about investing in a salt water washdown? Also, you must have fresh water on board; use that.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool post. We have been thinking about a sailboat for a few years. If you need someone to cruise the wife and I would love to go and test the water. Heck, I'll even buy the fuel! Ha! (and beverages, ice, food, whatever).


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a pressure washer to clean off the blood & guts. 10 min & I'm done withh my 22 footer.


----------



## yellofyn (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to enter the Pcola Intl Billfish Tourney this weekend


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Had this prob a few years ago so we bought a 500 GPH bilge and added longer wires and a longer hose. When deck got bloody or dirty we threw it overboard and hooked it up. It was nice being portable and if needed there was an extra bilge.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice post if you need a ride-to fish I have a 23 foot hydra sport ed


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to miss your sailing/trolling posts, I have really enjoyed reading them.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I am always looking for some one to sail with. This boat doesn't have autopilot (yet) or a roller furling so it is a beast to manage yourself. When it cools off this fall I will post in the need a ride portion of the forum. Yes a washdown pump is worth it. Thanks Ed and Kim.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

That diesel needs to eat anyway!!


----------

